
GitHub's Game Off is back - espadrine
https://github.com/blog/1972-the-game-has-changed
======
badloginagain
This has some amazing potential this year- Unity 5 free, Unreal 4 free, Source
2 just released. I've been playing with a FTL-like prototype in Unity for the
past couple weeks, it's been surprisingly easy. It's a brilliant time to be a
game developer.

Also, fork me!
[https://github.com/JerkyTreats/SpaceshipPrototype](https://github.com/JerkyTreats/SpaceshipPrototype)

~~~
z3t4
It's a bit weird what's qualified as a browser based game now a days. For me
it's still CGI/Perl/PHP and maybe some JS. :P You barely see those kind of
games any more. Now it's mainly plugins and it makes me a bit sad. Why does it
Need to run in the browser? What's the point with the browser if you are gonna
use plugins anyway? Why not make a "native" game instead!?

~~~
sunfish
With Unity 5 [0] and Unreal Engine 4 [1], it's no longer necessary to use
browser plugins.

[0] [http://blog.mozilla.org/press/2015/03/unity-5-ships-and-
brin...](http://blog.mozilla.org/press/2015/03/unity-5-ships-and-brings-one-
click-webgl-export-to-legions-of-game-developers)

[1] [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/02/24/unreal-
engine-4-7-b...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/02/24/unreal-
engine-4-7-binary-release-includes-html5-export-3/)

~~~
z3t4
Yeh, you Only have to download and install Firefox first.

~~~
nacs
asm.js does not require Firefox and runs just fine in browsers like Chrome.

It just performs better in Firefox at the moment due to better support.

~~~
z3t4
I did try the demos in the New Opera browser witch is as close as "browsers
like Chrome" you can get. But it didn't work.

------
icco
I always love the concept, but it I rarely hear about the winners, plus there
is no way to browse the entrants.

Update: Oh cool, this year they finally made a list of everyone who one in the
past. [https://github.com/showcases/game-off-
winners](https://github.com/showcases/game-off-winners)

I wish they put together a blog post on why they won.

~~~
pkuki
Also for GGO 2012 you can view entrants here:
[http://pkukielka.github.io/ggo12-viewer/](http://pkukielka.github.io/ggo12-viewer/)
(disclaimer: viewer was done by me). If I remember correctly someone forked my
code and did the same for 2013 edition.

------
avinassh
I like the deadline time, smart!

    
    
      > ...13:37pm PDT.

------
ryanthejuggler
So, is it required that you start with an existing project? It seems to me
that the only requirement explicitly listed is that it needs to be playable in
a browser.

~~~
jamesgeck0
> The Challenge

> Take an existing game or game jam entry on GitHub, fork it and do something
> awesome with it.

> Take a look at the following resources to see if there's one you'd be
> intersted in forking....

> Once you've found a game repository, fork it...

> Make sure your code is pushed to the default branch of your forked
> repository...

And, on the submission form, talking about your Readme file:

> Mention the Game Off, what changes you made, who was on your team, what
> technologies you used, throw in a screenshot, etc.

I dunno, all that seems pretty explicit to me.

~~~
shurcooL
I would call that very suggestive, not explicit.

    
    
      > Take an existing game or game jam entry on GitHub, fork it and do something awesome with it.
    

Consider the edge cases:

What if you can't fork it because you've already forked it 5 months ago (but
made 0 commits on your fork)? This is probably okay, right? If not, you could
delete your existing fork and fork again.

What if you can't fork it because you have an unrelated repo with the exact
same name already? This is also okay, right?

What if you can't fork it because it's your own repo and you don't need to
fork it? This is not okay? Or is it okay? No clear answer.

There are times where it helps to have explicit rules/conditions.

~~~
lambda
Dude, it's not like there is major prize money involved.

This is just a "just for fun, do something cool by forking something that
already exists and we'll show off the best."

Relax, have fun, make a cool game.

------
rbosinger
Is there a prize?

~~~
munimkazia
Anyone else thinks its weird that there is no prize? (nothing mentioned in the
blog post at least)

------
javajosh
That's a pretty bad title. Could mean anything. How about taking the first
phrase in the article "GitHub's Game Off is Back". Maybe add an exclamation
point.

It's a cool thing to build games for the browser and I'd like to see it get
more HN attention.

~~~
dang
Ok, sure. But not the exclamation point!

------
smegel
> The only restriction is that the game should be web-based

That's one hell of a restriction.

